# Passenger seat vibrate



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Engine running rough? Is the seat tight? 

Also, welcome to the forum! Tell us about your Cruze here: 









CruzeTalk New Member Introductions


Post here to introduce yourself, and check out the Stickied threads for Forum Rules, Staff names, and general site info!




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine does this, or at least I noticed it recently while sitting in the pass seat. Car runs fine otherwise.


----------

